# WAGO-Klemme 750-404 und Impulsnehmer IN-Z61 - IN-Z65



## Kroster (7 Oktober 2012)

*Könnte die WAGO-Klemme 750-404 *

(Vor-/ Rückwärtszähler 100 kHz, Anzahl der Ausgänge 2, Anzahl der Zähler 1, Stromaufnahme (intern) 70 mASpannung über Leistungskontakte DC 24 V (-15 % ... +20 %))
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d07500404_00000000_0de.pdf

*f**ür den Impulsnehmer IN-Z61 - IN-Z65* ( http://www.world-of-heating.de/mediafiles/Anleitungen/Kromschroeder/IN_Z.pdf kleinste Messtakt/Genauigkeit 10 liter/impuls; mein Messbereich 0-40 liter pro Minute Erdgas) für Balgengaszähler 

*parametrisch verwendet werden?*

also 40 liter pro min = 4 Impulse pro min = 0.066 imp/sek = 0.066 Hz
Wäre die Frequenz problematisch für WAGO 750-404 ?


----------



## Dzhordi (10 Oktober 2012)

ich suche nach einer Lösung, mit dem Erdgaszähler (Volumen) BK-2,5 die Messdaten erfassen zu können. Die Messgenauigkeit sollte 10 Liter Erdgas sein. Messbereich ist 0-40 Liter pro Minute. 
Der Impulsmagnet/Impulsgeber des Balgengaszählers BK-2,5 entspricht 10 Liter pro Minute. Der Zählerstand sollte jede 5 Sekunden ausgelesen werden.

Eine Lösungsoption ist schon in 'Beckhoff - CoDeSys...' mit M-Bus (als benachbartes Thema) ist schon angefragt.

Eine einfachere Lösung scheint zu sein: den Zählerstand des Erdgaszählers mit Hilfe der Klemme WAGO 750-404 zu erfassen.

  Ginge so ? Verbinden und laufte das?
Was besonderes zu beachten?


----------

